# Surname: Hayes - Bessacarr E795



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are buying this from a MH place in Somerset, please feel free to drop me a line as it was my old one:smile2:


I'll be able to give you some inside track on her...and more!


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would you like to put details of the new love of your life, no the motorhome silly, in with your avatar.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Would you like to put details of the new love of your life, no the motorhome silly, in with your avatar.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Done:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

